# Want to stud my male



## Nuxsoonkau (Feb 1, 2015)

I am a police officer and just retired from a K9 position. My dog is still in great health and was a superior police K9. He has 3 titles from Europe - SVV1 and IPO 1&2. I have his full pedigree information and health records. I want to stud him and pass his great genes on to the next generations of GSDs. I was wondering if anyone here can help me get this ball rolling. I live in the greater Los Angeles area.


----------



## Nuxsoonkau (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh yay just little more info. He is patrol and narcotics certified. In his career he had 13 suspect apprehensions and siezed over 10,000 pounds in narcotics over hundreds of seizures.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you on any facebook groups? Working dog or sport forum/pages? Pedigree would be helpful from the beginning, so I'd include that with any announcements you do. 
I'd also be very discerning on who you approve him to breed to.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi! Advertising your dog for stud is against board rules, but asking questions to learn on how to go about it in a responsible way, and wanting to find out what is all involved is perfectly acceptable. 

For this reason, I'll lock this thread and invite you to post in the Breeding section: Thinking About Becoming A Breeder? - German Shepherd Dog Forums

Also, please word your subject line so it is clear you are looking to educate yourself, and not advertising your dog. 

And post pics!!! Love them working dogs!


----------

